# plumbing copper for HVAC refrigerant lines?



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

AC line sets are cleaned, capped and have a nitrogen smell. Water line copper is open on the ends in storage so gets all kinds of dirt and oxidation inside.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

We have to use thicker type "K" for HVAC as the discharge pressure is well over 200 psi.
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/astm-copper-tubes-d_779.html


----------



## Home Air Direct (Jan 6, 2009)

What Yuri Said. Only use K Tube that is "Capped". Now, the fittings are another thing. The fittings (elbows, couplers, etc.) are the same as the plumbing fittings, just remember that refrigeration measures OD (outside diameter) and plumbing uses ID (inside diameter). So, a 3/4" refrigeration fitting is actually 5/8" in the plumbing world.

Good Luck


----------



## pomelo (Dec 12, 2008)

Home Air Direct said:


> What Yuri Said. Only use K Tube that is "Capped". Now, the fittings are another thing. The fittings (elbows, couplers, etc.) are the same as the plumbing fittings, just remember that refrigeration measures OD (outside diameter) and plumbing uses ID (inside diameter). So, a 3/4" refrigeration fitting is actually 5/8" in the plumbing world.
> 
> Good Luck


HVAC long radius elbows
Plumbing short radius elbows


----------



## Home Air Direct (Jan 6, 2009)

Good Catch. You are correct. I left that out. The fitting grades are the same, but the LR is the standard for Ref.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

As others have said. Refrigeration copper lines are cleaned and dehydrated.

Type M copper is not approved for use as a refrigerant line in any area.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Uhh. We have regular radius and long radius elbows. The long radius are 2-3x the price. Ouch. A standard radius elbow is longer than a standard plumbing elbow.Usually there is a S or M for Streamline or Mueller who make most of the fittings, stamped on a refrig fitting.
http://www.muellerindustries.com/

http://www.muellerindustries.com/wudfs/curacrf.pdf


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Guess, I'll just go with the refrigeration set.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

pomelo said:


> HVAC long radius elbows
> Plumbing short radius elbows


 what he said :thumbsup:


----------

